# Apple tv new et vlc



## dbol (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
Est ce possible d utiliser client vlc iphone et mac pour diffuser films via airplay ?
Merki


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Décembre 2010)

non, pas à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## dbol (19 Décembre 2010)

Kubusiu a dit:


> non, pas à l'heure actuelle.



Merci.
Meme pas avec un tweak ?

Quelles sont les applis qui permettent d envoyer de la video via airplay ?


----------



## Kubusiu (19 Décembre 2010)

L'appli youtube sur iphone, l'appli photo aussi, je crois que c'est tout.
C'est possible de faire marcher plus d'appli avec airplay en jailbreakant l'iphone et avec une appli cydia dont l'ai oublié le nom, quelque chose comme airplay enabler...
Mais dans tous les cas, seules les video H264 pourront êtres lues.


----------



## Kubusiu (23 Décembre 2010)

Il est maintenant possible de lire n'importe quel video (mkv, avi) depuis son mac vers l'appleTV avec AirPlayer et AirFlick, la conversion video se fait à la volée (grave à VLC).
http://ericasadun.com/ftp/AirPlay/
Versions betas, mises à jour quotidiennes.

Il faut lancer Airplay,
puis lancer AirFlick et glisser dessus le fichier à transcoder vers son Mac ou vers l'appleTV


----------



## dbol (23 Décembre 2010)

Génial...
et de l'iphone vers l'apple tv, toujours pas de possibilité de balancer des films via vlc ?

Autre question, l'appui photo de l'iphone permet d'envoyer des photos vers airplayer (sur 1 mac) mais pas des films...quid ?

Merci


----------



## Jellybass (26 Décembre 2010)

Les applications iOS tierces disposent déjà de l'implémentation d'AirPlay pour l'audio (un exemple parmi d'autres : Radio France) et pour ce qui est de la vidéo, Steve Jobs a annoncé : "_on espère en 2011_".


----------



## Julfab (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Y a t-il une version particulire de VLC à avoir, car j'ai installé Airflick mais quand je le lance il me signale que je n'ai pas VLC (alors que je l'utilise certaines fois)


----------



## Kubusiu (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, Vlc doit être installé dans les applications comme indiqué : "Transcoding Transcoding requires VLC (in /Applications/VLC) or Macports ffmpeg (with x264 library, sudo port install ffmpeg +gpl +lame +x264 +xvid). Suggestions for improving the settings for using these are welcome. Otherwise, please contact those projects for any issues with their software."
Cela dit, vlc est un mauvais choix qui ne donnera pas de résultats probants. Ils est préférable d'utiliser ffmpeg qui marchera bien mieux.


----------



## AZTT (9 Avril 2012)

pour ma part j'ai installé l'application VLC STREAMER sur le MAC et sur IPhone et IPad...
et de mon canapé sur l'IPhone ou l'Ipad je me balade sur les disques durs du MAC... et je choisis mes films quelque soit leur format
ça fonctionne impeccablement...
on a le choix de copier ou pas les vidéos sur son IPhone ou Ipad..

FLICKAIR est-il différent? apporte-t-il un plus ou
VLC STREAMER est mieux..?

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-streamer-free/id410036516?mt=8


----------

